# Seeking clarification on Heian Nidan kata



## Blade96 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've just started learning kata Heian Nidan (as I'm soon to move to 8th kyu status) so I learn this new kata that 8th kyu's learn. I know all of it except for the part after the spear hand strike and 4 shutos. In that part where you do uchi uke then kick-punch, is there 3 uchi ukes, one with the right arm, kick-punch, one with left arm, kick-punch, then right arm again before spinning around into gedan barai? I wasnt sure, and youtube doesnt give a great demonstration, because Kanazawa-sensei is doing it with his back to the watcher so we cant see what he does with his arms!


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 21, 2010)

After the last shuto at 45 degree - straighten up with a small step left (into forward stance) leaving left hand out and when you block with your right you then retract the left as to remove a grab at it.

Right front kick landing in forward stance and left reverse punch - immediatly rotating the left hand to the block (we bring the front left foot back slightly same time as block shortening the forward stance) 

Left front kick landing in forward stance, right reverse punch. Then right foot steps through to forward stance with re-inforced block right hand.

Then rotate to lower block, step through 45 degree upper block, Turn, lower block step through upper block 45 deg and done.

Happy to help.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 21, 2010)

72ronin said:


> After the last shuto at 45 degree - straighten up with a small step left (into forward stance) leaving left hand out and when you block with your right you then retract the left as to remove a grab at it.
> 
> Right front kick landing in forward stance and left reverse punch - immediatly rotating the left hand to the block (we bring the front left foot back slightly same time as block shortening the forward stance)
> 
> ...


 
Ah, ok, thanks! I found a video showing it from the front, after, searching, a friend found it for me. and well the third block isnt exactly a uchi uke because the left hand seems to be holding the right elbow before doing the gedan barai and not chambered. 

That and I think the first kick at the beginning of the kata is a yoko geri keage (side-snap kick) but not absolutely sure?

I just didnt wanna wait for class to talk to a black belt. I wanted to have an answer. 

and I got it, with help from you. 

Thanks again, oss


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, that last block before rotation to lower block etc, is a re-inforced block. Some do with open hand supporting elbow/forearm of blocking arm,

We do with a fist supporting blocking arm. On the forearm just above elbow, perhaps a fist length above elbow.

Also correct on the early kick, it is a side snap kick with backfist same time.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks again, I been working on that.


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, im sure you've picked it up off the vid but just in case - After the initial movements left then right and just before the backfist/sidesnapkick, 

 Theres a small step forward with the left foot, then bring the right foot to it and do (what my Instructor calls "cup and saucer"lol) with your hands - which is your left fist at the left of your waist (belt level) horizontaly, and your right fist vertically on top of it, then burst out with your backfist/sidesnapkick.

  Im sure you would have picked it up off vid.
Happy training fellow Shotokan Karateka.
72ronin


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 23, 2010)

72ronin said:


> Oh yeah, im sure you've picked it up off the vid but just in case - After the initial movements left then right and just before the backfist/sidesnapkick,
> 
> Theres a small step forward with the left foot, then bring the right foot to it and do (what my Instructor calls "cup and saucer"lol) with your hands - which is your left fist at the left of your waist (belt level) horizontaly, and your right fist vertically on top of it, then burst out with your backfist/sidesnapkick.
> 
> Im sure you would have picked it up off vid.


 
'cup and saucer' Hehe, Yeah I know that term. That is also what the black belt who was teaching us the kata called it. Apparently not just your Shotokankas call it that.  Thanks! That is a cute phrase, lol.



			
				72ronin said:
			
		

> Happy training fellow Shotokan Karateka.


 
Thanks, and the same to you, fellow Shotokanka. 

Oss!


----------



## Maiden_Ante (Feb 13, 2010)

Lol, ask your trainer to do it so you can see?


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 13, 2010)

?....

If you hadnt noticed yet young one, thats what these forums are for..  Chit chat about what we do,  ok.


----------

